
Did Messi really send his Barcelona transfer request by fax? - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-53919378
======
alexandrerond
Tl;dr: No. He sent a "burofax" which is the name in Spain for an electronicly
submitted letter with delivery receupt (delivered and attested by the Postal
Service).

